

Where is Premium Email? - dbreunig
http://drewb.org/post/18503305667/where-is-premium-email

======
thinkcomp
Well I was going to respond to this, but I can't because I don't have tumblr
account and I don't want one. So...premium aside, where is your e-mail?

